# DNA - stuck in ClockworkMOD and can't load a rom - no usb access



## 037 (Jan 7, 2013)

just installed clockwork mod recovery 6.0.2.3 but did not upload the rom I wanted to SD, uploading from computer doesn't work as the phone is no longer a recognized USB device. Can't uninstall clockworkmod to put the file on SD...wiped the device and nothing.

Can't get around clockwork, can't use the phone. Any help is appreciated.

Using HTC DNA that is unlocked.


----------



## holla420 (Jul 13, 2012)

037 said:


> just installed clockwork mod recovery 6.0.2.3 but did not upload the rom I wanted to SD, uploading from computer doesn't work as the phone is no longer a recognized USB device. Can't uninstall clockworkmod to put the file on SD...wiped the device and nothing.
> 
> Can't get around clockwork, can't use the phone. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Using HTC DNA that is unlocked.


So can u boot into fastboot and do a factory reset? If so good. Cwm isn't that great on our phones. I use twrp and havent a problem

sent from my beastly powered DNA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

you can just boot into the bootloader and install twrp. Once you've done that you push whatever rom .zip it is you are trying to install. I had the same problem as you.


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Nov 5, 2011)

You should be able to adb push in recovery. Go to computer management then devices. It'll show unknown devices, just install the android drivers for it and it should let you push the rom over.


----------



## 037 (Jan 7, 2013)

guys, thanks for the replies. My problem is that my device no longer shows up as a drive, and it does not show up as unknown device. I can see some USB drivers loading, but adb does not allow me to do anything, any command results in listing of all adb features and not much more.

I did wipe the device already through the bootloader as well as through cwm.

The phone definitely sees the USB connection "fastboot usb" but how do I push something to the phone if adb refuses any commands as it can't see the phone?

If someone could give me a step by step that would be great.


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

i have a dumb question,why cant u boot into the rom u were on?


----------



## 037 (Jan 7, 2013)

I never loaded past CWM, I was going to side load a ROM but my device wasn't recognized by adb anymore and I did not have any roms on the SD


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

can u get into bootloader?


----------



## 037 (Jan 7, 2013)

yes, I can, that and CWM is the only thing I can get to.


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

if u reboot from cwm what happens


----------



## 037 (Jan 7, 2013)

it goes straight into CWM, the only way for me to get into recovery is to hold down power and volume down, otherwise it goes to CWM 100% of the time.


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

sorry i was not more help at work my comp is at home. good luck will check thread later


----------



## kascheri12 (Nov 30, 2012)

037 said:


> it goes straight into CWM, the only way for me to get into recovery is to hold down power and volume down, otherwise it goes to CWM 100% of the time.


restart your computer and try to see if its recognized. this happens to me all the time and after i restart my computer it can see the phone once again.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

You said you have ADB, do you know how to use it? Push a ROM to your phone.


----------



## 037 (Jan 7, 2013)

yes, I know how to use adb and fastboot.

the problem is adb devices and fastboot devices commands do not see my phone.

my recovery has been replaced by cwr, my android system is non existent.

If there is anyone in New York who can actually look at the phone, and possibly do something via linux that would be appreciated.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

You're not screwed yet. You just need to get ADB up and running. This usually involves telling your computer what driver to use because it fails to install one while your phone is in recovery (assuming you're on Windows).


----------



## 037 (Jan 7, 2013)

been trying different drivers and to force adb to talk to the computer for a good 8 hours now...that's the problem, adb/fastboot do not recognize that there is a phone connected.


----------



## 037 (Jan 7, 2013)

guys at #droid-dna helped me out, phone back to stock, thanks all for your responses.


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

what was the problem? Sometimes when I try to use adb and I use the "adb devieces" command from fastboot it shows nothing for some reason, but I just continue on with whatever command I was going to do it works, it just never shows/sees my device when I tell it to list them.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

When he first flashed CWM, he hadn't had a ROM on his SD card that he could flash, thus his recovery screen is all he could boot to.


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> When he first flashed CWM, he hadn't had a ROM on his SD card that he could flash, thus his recovery screen is all he could boot to.


yeah, I understand that, but ive done the same thing too. I don't know how capable cwm is for adb, but when I did it I was able to flash twrp through fastboot, then go into recovery and push a rom through the adb sideload command. I don't know if you can push a rom through fastboot or not, but using the sideload push command through twrp was easiest for me. I was just wondering why he couldn't do the same


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Nov 5, 2011)

His problem was that the computer wasn't reconizing the phone through adb for him to push the rom to.


----------



## prestie (Aug 17, 2012)

Try flashing an insecure boot image from fastboot then try pushing a rom through adb. Since the DNA is still s-on, you have to flash an insecure boot image before you flash any rom or you end up stuck in your recovery.


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

My phone is stuck in recovery and I am not able to boot into fastboot. I think it is because my battery is dead. If i plug the phone up it goes straight to recovery. Will it charge in recovery if i leave it there? I think if i can get to fastboot i can flash an insecure boot.img and it will load its just a matter of getting there from cwm recover. Any suggestions


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, it'll charge while in recovery, but I don't think that's your problem. Does your PC recognize your phone when connected?


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

yes. If i type "adb devices" it list the device as "FA2B9S500933 recovery"


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Skynet11 any thoughts?

Nevermind I let it charge a while then i was able to boot to fastboot and flash an insecure boot.img Thanks anyhow bro!


----------



## izan24 (Aug 16, 2011)

ok i am having the same issue. i have adb & fastboot on my computer; however, the phone is recognized in when i search devices but the phone is not recognized in adb. can someone please provide me a step by step guide to fix this problem & at least get back to stock. i am in the middle of a snow storm w/no phone. PLEASE HELP!!!! thanks in advance.


----------

